# Problematic Espresso Shots - Starts by running normally then just drips...



## JoniBlaze (May 13, 2019)

Hi everyone,

My machine has developed an issue I can't seem to overcome.

The extraction starts after about 6 seconds and then after running normally for a 2-3 seconds it then just drips... and drips... and drips....

I am grinding in my Eureka Mignon, weighing to one decimal place, using a levelling tool and then tamping. It's a method I have practised and almost perfected now!

It did this with both Has Bean Jailbreak and now Peyton and Byrne Speciality Espresso...

Any help much appreciated....


----------



## Bacms (Jul 25, 2019)

What happens if you run water without coffee on the portafilter? What happens if you grind coarser?


----------

